# Is it safe to fly my rescue?



## Jash410 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I urgently need advice...

I moved to Puerto Rico in Oct with the intent to stay until April. I have however stumbled across an absolute angel dog I have named Brooklyn. She was used to breed and was dumped on the street. I have gotten her bloodwork, and spay. I was told she had heartworms and immediatly booked us a flight to the US for 12/20 to have her taken care of. I took her for a final checkup to get a safe bill of health and it was discovered she has CTVT, a sexually transmitted tumor. Vet said it is uncommon but transmittable if another dog sniffs or licks her vulva. He was not able to vaccinate her due to chemo treatment she recieve immediatly.

I have her registered as an emotional support animal and she is able to fly at my feet
free of charge. I am stuck on if this is the best option or if the best thing would be to leave her here for treatment and find a foster. I absolutly adore this dog and am having a difficult time with this.

Find a Foster home in PR while i pay for treatments until I return in FEB.
Take her with me on the plane and get her treatments in the US.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Man this is a no-brainer, if she's cleared to ride in the cabin, bring her with you. The stress of another separation after her last abandonment sure won't do her any good.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Riding in the cabin is no different than sitting on a bus, or at home. . .she should be fine. However, if she's not vaccinated for rabies she will not be allowed to come into the U.S., or to cross state lines (not sure what PR is considered for these purposes). I don't know if having a vet's note saying that she can't be vaccinated for health reasons will suffice, or if the rabies law is absolute, but it's something you need to find out.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Air travel between PR and the US is domestic. A health certificate is not required for animals traveling in the cabin.


<nearly 20 years in the business>


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

DustyCrockett said:


> Air travel between PR and the US is domestic. A health certificate is not required for animals traveling in the cabin.
> 
> 
> <nearly 20 years in the business>


Really? And I can't (legally; nobody would check unless I got stopped for a traffic violation) drive a cat into Iowa without a current rabies certificate? Seems weird that air travel would be less stringent than crossing state lines in my own car.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Not much state law enforcement presence in the terminal (even at regional airports, that I've noticed). Maybe something to do with interstate commerce being out of their jurisdiction. Interestingly, you do need a health cert for animals traveling as checked baggage, but that's more for the benefit of the folks mishandling the baggage.

I wouldn't check my dog as baggage except under extreme circumstances, not so much for fear of danger as sheer trauma. Although, lots of show dogs are veteran travelers so I guess they can adapt.

International arrivals have different rules depending on where you're coming from and what carrier you're on, but you can travel freely between the 50 states, Puerto Rico and the USVI without clearing customs. If you've never been to San Juan, it's an interesting place. Wouldn't recommend it over say, Martinique or Anguilla, but still....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think there's a difference between a health certificate and proof of rabies vaccination. In most states, you aren't even technically allowed to have the dog in public without proof of rabies vaccination (although it's rarely enforced). I would hate for the OP to run into trouble halfway through the trip. Just something to look into before leaving.


----------



## Jash410 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses.

I have called my airline multiple times and asked if any paperwork or proof
of vaccinations would be required and the answer was a firm no, due to the
fact she is a service animal and we are on a domestic flight.

I whole heartedly want to bring Brooklyn along, My concerns lie in the fact that she
is alot sicker then I expected. She has a tumor in her vulva which causes her
to bleed heavily, and also heart worms that affect her energy levels. Im worried
I am trying to save a terminally ill dog and concerned that flying her from a tropical
warm climate to MD where it is cold and she will be in a new environment may be
to much for her. Vet believes she is between 2.5-3.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

A tumor and heartworms will not affect her any differently from PR to MD... and vise versa. If you're willing to put the time and effort into her... take her with you. I am not sure what a tumor in her vulva... how that would affect her long term... but wherever you are make sure she can maintain her HW treatment.

I had a diabetic golden retriever. I used to paint her toenails REVLON'S Cherries in the Snow for every vet appt... she's long passed... but seeing Brooklyn's nails... touched my heart.


----------

